# Anyone do on-line Yoga?



## MN Ryder (Aug 1, 2016)

I wanted to add some stretching to my workouts but didn't want to attend a local yoga class.  I found this one on the internet & really like it.  There is a good variety of class videos at different levels & most of the classes are free: https://www.doyogawithme.com/yoga_classes


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you for the link.  I have been interested in doing it but could not afford the cost of classes and also don't want to be away from my dog.


----------



## Debby (Aug 2, 2016)

Years ago I bought a set of yoga videos by a yogi named Kate Potter.  Beautiful voice, beautifully filmed......here is a link to a page that has a series of workouts that you might like to try.   Click on the Videos in the top menu for the line up.


http://www.namaste.tv


And I think I may just try a couple of the workouts on your link MN just for a little variety!  Thanks for them.


----------



## Redd (Aug 3, 2016)

This is a great way to decide if Yoga is for you. Thanks for the links


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 7, 2016)

There's also loads of yoga videos and series on YouTube for free.


----------

